# Anime good or bad?



## MayorCat (Apr 10, 2015)

Comment if anime is good or bad. I can't wait to see what you think!


----------



## Skep (Apr 10, 2015)

petition to ban anime 2k15


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

It is both at once and it is neither one.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

Skep said:


> petition to ban anime 2k15



stop existing 

jk but I will rip that petition with my teeth


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 10, 2015)

Didn't we _just_ have one of these threads recently? I don't think I liked how it turned out either.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 10, 2015)

That's like asking if movies are good or bad. Anime is a giant genre of different things so you can't generalize all of it and say it's all good or bad. There's bad and there's good, just like any other art form.


----------



## Aizu (Apr 10, 2015)

Depends on what you like in an anime, everyone has their own opinion = w =


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 10, 2015)

In the majority of cases, bad.


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 10, 2015)

If it was an option, my vote would go to: I just don't like it.

Not good, not bad... don't hate it... just don't like it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Didn't we _just_ have one of these threads recently? I don't think I liked how it turned out either.



I think this is one of the routine threads now.

As in a thread that gets made, has discussion, dies, then someone makes a new thread for the same topic shortly after.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 10, 2015)

Dude, there's a ton of anime. Some good, some bad, some gosh darn awful. It's too broad.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 10, 2015)

It depends on the anime. Some are horrible but some are amazing.


----------



## Zedark (Apr 10, 2015)

I love it mostly apart from the creepy wierd side of anime which isn't good to think about.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2015)

Anime is way too overrated.

Yes. All of it


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 10, 2015)

Both.

I have seen some bad anime in my time...and it was recent too...


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 10, 2015)

that twisting reality...


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't like anime.


----------



## MayorCat (Apr 10, 2015)

Sorry I am new here so I did not know


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 10, 2015)

This is like asking if western animation is good or bad. Or if live action shows are good or bad. Or, hell, novellas or poetry collections. It's an entire medium; difficult to judge whether it's good or bad on the whole when it's comprised of so many genres and series.


----------



## soda (Apr 10, 2015)

the worst thing on the planet next to american dad, south park, and family guy (fma is good though)

69% of it is boobs and butts

EDIT: okay maybe most modern media is boobs and butts. i retract that statement


----------



## samsquared (Apr 10, 2015)

It's just a medium and a moniker. The shows have the same ratio of bad to good as any other medium (though anime is sooooo over-saturated with light novel adaptations rn).


----------



## kassie (Apr 10, 2015)

It's good in moderation.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

this thread hurts my heart
sugoi sugoi


----------



## crystalchild (Apr 10, 2015)

most anime tropes make me grit my teeth, but there definitely are gems out there.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 10, 2015)

I love anime! ❤
I just hate how the sexualize girls!
(I don't know if I spelled that right)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> this thread hurts my heart
> sugoi sugoi



your sig is practically crying for in-betweens


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> your sig is practically crying for in-betweens



lol wat which one? I have 3 rotating sigs xD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> lol wat which one? I have 3 rotating sigs xD



Chu2Koi OP parody sig


----------



## Tao (Apr 10, 2015)

It's the same as Western animation, live action TV shows or movies in terms of quality.


It's not good or bad simply because it's an anime, though about 90% of it is trash with the few gems in between...Just like everything else.


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

I really like anime as an art style, but most anime shows are trash, theres some good ones


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm a fan of anime myself, and would consider myself an avid watcher but... Honestly the question is too broad. I love anime. But there are also some terrible anime out there too. Not to mention most anime now just exist to cater to the fans, thus the increase in fanservice and... Lolicons... -shudders-. But, then on the plus side, you have some really moving and emotional stories told through anime, that have made me laugh and cry, left me on the edge of my seat, and really touched me. Some anime are more lighthearted and silly, so they're fun to watch and leave you feeling happy, but then there are others that crush your heart into a million pieces, and then there are others that just blow your mind (eg: Steins;Gate). But, like I said, there are also the ****ty anime. So once again, it's hard to put a label over all of anime. Some of it's good! Some of it's bad. And it goes the same with practically everything else. "Books: good or bad?" Well, I dunno. Depends on what you enjoy. Depends on what book you read.


----------



## Denuet (Apr 10, 2015)

Anime must never die.


----------



## puppy (Apr 10, 2015)

Skep said:


> petition to ban anime 2k15



i support this
i want to be free.....  ..   .


----------



## Horus (Apr 10, 2015)

Whatever Anime is or isn't, it's better than any american cartoons.

Honestly, the definition for cartoons in america should be changed to eye cancer.


----------



## Nay (Apr 10, 2015)

There's good anime and there's bad anime imo..
I really enjoyed Cowboy Bebop. Lmao


----------



## oreo (Apr 10, 2015)

audino said:


> There's good anime and there's bad anime imo..
> I really enjoyed Cowboy Bebop. Lmao


Cowboy Bebop was amazing. To answer the OP, anime is awesome.


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 10, 2015)

I extremely dislike anime.

The only anime I ever liked was the Animal Crossing movie. (duh)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

Horus said:


> Whatever Anime is or isn't, it's better than any american cartoons.
> 
> Honestly, the definition for cartoons in america should be changed to eye cancer.



Remember Brian puking at the thought of a trans woman?

And how Seth MacFarlane said he thought the trans community would be proud of that episode?


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 10, 2015)

god this poll doesnt really make much sense. anime is so vast. its like saying "live-action shows, good or bad?" 

anyways, theres some really great anime out there and it kinda sucks that some people r generalizing all anime to be horrible w/a bunch of fan-service and what not. which is definitely not the case
there _is_ some freaky and just plain out disturbing anime too, but that could be true w/any general catagory of entertainment :///


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> I extremely dislike anime.
> 
> The only anime I ever liked was the Animal Crossing movie. (duh)



Spongebob whet 
you ruined my dreams.. I really loved you as a kid *crie*


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 10, 2015)

milkbae said:


> Cowboy Bebop was amazing. To answer the OP, anime is awesome.



Cowboy Bebop is truly amazing.

People don't have a soul if they somehow don't like that show.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Horus said:


> Whatever Anime is or isn't, it's better than any american cartoons.
> 
> Honestly, the definition for cartoons in america should be changed to eye cancer.



Well, they're a few exception of American Cartoons being...well...awesome.

Like all those 90's shows (Animaniacs, Batman the Animated Series, Freakazoid, etc.), and if you don't like any of them, you're obviously lying to yourself.


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

Horus said:


> Whatever Anime is or isn't, it's better than any american cartoons.
> 
> Honestly, the definition for cartoons in america should be changed to eye cancer.


And this isn't eye cancer?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 10, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> And this isn't eye cancer?
> View attachment 90014
> View attachment 90015
> View attachment 90019







this show has some of the best reaction gifs ever


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> And this isn't eye cancer?
> View attachment 90021



And this is where one starts criticizing something without knowing what they're talking about.


----------



## Horus (Apr 11, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> And this isn't eye cancer?
> View attachment 90020
> View attachment 90021
> View attachment 90019



I see reactions pictures and porn.

Btw, do you know you have the combination of AIDs and Cancer in your signature?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

WELL this is about to get ugly.

Brace yourself everyone.


----------



## BATOCTO (Apr 11, 2015)

i like drawing in a anime artsyle but most recent anime are JUST SO BAD

i stop looking at anime season lists and the last anime i watched was KLK and that was bad... not terrible but not the best. (although i love the KLK art director's drawings he is an insp)


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

BATOCTO said:


> i like drawing in a anime artsyle but most recent anime are JUST SO BAD
> 
> i stop looking at anime season lists and the last anime i watched was KLK and that was bad... not terrible but not the best. (although i love the KLK art director's drawings he is an insp)



_I liked Kill la Kill though.. :C_

Honestly it can't get worse than Sailor Moon Crystal...that's for sure.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Honestly it can't get worse than Sailor Moon Crystal...that's for sure.



What are you talking about?

http://crystalquality.tumblr.com/

This is a goldmine of comedy.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> http://crystalquality.tumblr.com/
> 
> This is a goldmine of comedy.



It is.








Truly a work of art.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

also related

http://oen-peice.tumblr.com/


----------



## Geoni (Apr 11, 2015)

Think of anime the same as I would any other television show, it's good/okay/not good depending on how well executed it is.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 11, 2015)

Bad imo


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

MayorCat said:


> Comment if anime is good or bad. I can't wait to see what you think!



Ahahah i only watched every episode of Pok?mon and every episode of Kirby: Right back at ya! Those are anime but i consider it as cartoons xD


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

Horus said:


> I see reactions pictures and porn.
> 
> Btw, do you know you have the combination of AIDs and Cancer in your signature?



To clear things up I am referring to the general anime style , sorry if some of those pictures "don't count" as anime. My point is  it's a lot more exaggerated and out there compared to American cartoons or "eye cancer" and a lot of it isn't exactly pretty to look at if you asked me. Theres good and bad on both sides. Sorry if you don't like my sig.


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 11, 2015)

I think depending on the anime it can be good or bad, but a lot of the animes I watch have had a lot deeper meanings than what most people just think about anime. Like Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood deals with family and acceptance and the power of sticking together through the toughest of times and Free! most people think is just heavy on naked swimming boys but it deals a lot with overcoming jealousy and competition and depression throughout teenage characters. Anime can have a lot of really good themes in them if you can look past the initial face value of naked teens or kick ass fighting. Anime isn't for everyone, but everyone is entitled to their own opinion respectfully.


----------



## gigi (Apr 11, 2015)

I love anime


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 11, 2015)

Some are better than others. I personally prefer the darker ones, like Death Note or Attack on Titan. I can't stand weaboos, however.


----------



## Horus (Apr 11, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> To clear things up I am referring to the general anime style , sorry if some of those pictures "don't count" as anime. My point is  it's a lot more exaggerated and out there compared to American cartoons or "eye cancer" and a lot of it isn't exactly pretty to look at if you asked me. Theres good and bad on both sides. Sorry if you don't like my sig.



What are you talking about, those are anime, you can't get more anime than Sailor Moon. I just don't understand how you came to the conclusion that it's eye cancer. So instead, I wrote what I saw.

How is American Cartoons less exaggerated than Anime? That is literally the dumbest thing I've heard in the past month, that it's hard to fathom. Either you have an extremely limited view on Anime or you just haven't seen enough of it.






Vs






And you consider Johnny Test to be more realistic in this situation? 

Yes, both sides have good and bad sides. Like Korra, Adventure Time, and so on is really pretty good and I like those shows. While a lot of anime is over sexualized so there a lot of ecchi ad hentai. However, as someone who grew up during the 90s, I literally watched cartoons transform into garbage. I loved cartoons from 20 years ago, and I loved things like Looney Tunes even more. So when I go onto cartoon network and watch that remade Looney Tunes show, I feel sick. It disgusts me so much. Then when I go and watch anime, it doesn't just make me laugh, it can make me cry, or angry, or even fearful. So when some random person on an Animal Crossing forum, tells me anime is bad AND THEN switches tabs to laugh at the Filthy Frank Show on Youtube, I am beyond disgusted. 

There are only two truths here;

Anime, without a doubt, is better than the current American cartoon industry.

and

You simply don't like things you aren't used to.


----------



## ThatLancer (Apr 11, 2015)

That's an... odd question. That's like asking if music is good or bad. Anime is Japanese animation- a medium, just like western animation. There are so many different kinds, encompassing different genres and styles.


----------



## Tao (Apr 11, 2015)

Horus said:


> -snip-





Western Animation




Anime



Isn't it amazing how bad you can make something look with some biased images?



They both have enough trash and gems in them to put them on equal footing in terms of quality overall.





Horus said:


> You simply don't like things you aren't used to.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

anime is bad


----------



## Tao (Apr 11, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> anime is bad



Nahhhh, it's so deep and meaningful. Everything else on TV is stupid and bewb jokes. Anime, with its serious emotions 'n stuff.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 11, 2015)

Anime is the worst thing ever.


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 11, 2015)

I like some of it.


When I was 11 I went through a weeb phase until I was 12. I haven't watched a lot of anime since then. _Never again._


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 11, 2015)

flower child said:


> I like some of it.
> 
> 
> When I was 11 I went through a weeb phase until I was 12. I haven't watched a lot of anime since then. _Never again._



i feel you though. i had a weeb phase when i was about 12, until i kinda got back into it. except im not as weeby as b4 lol i just appreciate it


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 11, 2015)

I enjoy Anime
But they do have some pretty "edgy" stuff out there
But it's Japan...
Wait no that's mean ; v ;;​


----------



## Horus (Apr 11, 2015)

Tao said:


> Western Animation
> View attachment 90125
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. 






Vs






I think I still win. 

And you're trying to say that I'm not used to cartoons I grew up on? Secondly, do you really want to use Metalocalypse as your example? lol


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

Horus said:


> What are you talking about, those are anime, you can't get more anime than Sailor Moon. I just don't understand how you came to the conclusion that it's eye cancer. So instead, I wrote what I saw.
> 
> How is American Cartoons less exaggerated than Anime? That is literally the dumbest thing I've heard in the past month, that it's hard to fathom. Either you have an extremely limited view on Anime or you just haven't seen enough of it.
> 
> ...



First off
It's not that I don't like anime, it's not like i'm not used to it.  It's just  I feel that some of it is just as bad as some american cartoons. And at first you said "american cartoons" so I thought you meant that all american cartoons . I watched the pokemon anime and dragon ball z when I was extremely young, like 4 years old (though I really don't like dragonball now). And my sister got me into fruits basket when I was ten, and later I watched a handful of others. My two favorite movies are Spirited Away and Coraline, one is american animation and the other is anime. 

"Anime is better than the current American cartoon industry"
I disagree but ok. Johnny Test is dumb, never bothered watching it, and yes the new looney toons are incredibly terrible. But I've seen some anime that I've disliked and theres a lot more, most are as not as  terrible as those two, but theres a lot more mediocre anime to choose from than american cartoons in my opinion. A lot of anime is exaggerated with the features and the fan service. Overall I'd say the american cartoon industry is better, I don't know a whole lot of the current industry but overall i'd say I like american cartoons more. I can see why someone wouldn't like Filthy frank, his humor isn't for everyone but I like it. 
Anyway I hope we can be done writing paragraphs now.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 11, 2015)

I just think anime is too pretty. Everyone is so cute/beautiful that they look more like over-glorified aliens than human beings. Western animation takes the ugliness that is reality and stylizes it well (ex. Fairly Odd Parents is still a really cute show even though the main character is a short buck-toothed kid in pink clothing) 

And in anime, it seems like the only ugly people are people the audience isn't supposed to like, or the bad guy


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

I like how this has basically dissolved into arguing with screencaps

to which all i have to say is that now both sides are dumb, because that is the worst most laziest way to make an argument about anything

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> I just think anime is too pretty. Everyone is so cute/beautiful that they look more like over-glorified aliens than human beings. Western animation takes the ugliness that is reality and stylizes it well (ex. Fairly Odd Parents is still a really cute show even though the main character is a short buck-toothed kid in pink clothing)
> 
> And in anime, it seems like the only ugly people are people the audience isn't supposed to like, or the bad guy



tbh I'd argue western animation is just as bad if not worse about that


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 11, 2015)

Anime is still too pretty. I said all I had to lol


----------



## Tao (Apr 11, 2015)

Horus said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> Vs
> ...





It's not a competition, I was just showing how easily you can use bias to make something look bad, just like you were doing. Besides, the Metalocalypse picture still looks way more awesome than what you posted in my opinion.


And yes, I do want to use Metalocalypse as an example. Or do you have an issue with me liking a certain show?
Not that the show is even relevant considering it was the image that was the focus, not whether or not *you* like the show. Please, use real arguments rather than a straw man.

As I said before, I like anime, I just have an issue with people 'proving things' with ignorant, selective and biased reasoning.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Unlike most people, I actually do love the over-the-top facial expressions that a lot of anime has.

Hell, a lot of artist like me benefit from those expressions and...well...they're funny and crap....don't mind me I'm just rambling on about stupid crap.


----------



## Mayor Of Freyton (Apr 11, 2015)

To be honest, I can't really form an opinion for *all *anime.
It just really depends on your likes and dislikes. 
 And it pisses me off that some think *all* anime is porn or hentai.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Anime is still too pretty. I said all I had to lol



>anime is pretty






yeah, you're right

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> Besides, the Metalocalypse picture still looks way more awesome than what you posted in my opinion.



Not for nothing, but I don't think the anime side image is trying to be "awesome".


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 11, 2015)

Wait, so now this is a competition to see which one is uglier? What XD

Go ahead! I like seeing this kind of stuff


----------



## Horus (Apr 11, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> First off
> It's not that I don't like anime, it's not like i'm not used to it.  It's just  I feel that some of it is just as bad as some american cartoons. And at first you said "american cartoons" so I thought you meant that all american cartoons . I watched the pokemon anime and dragon ball z when I was extremely young, like 4 years old (though I really don't like dragonball now). And my sister got me into fruits basket when I was ten, and later I watched a handful of others. My two favorite movies are Spirited Away and Coraline, one is american animation and the other is anime.
> 
> "Anime is better than the current American cartoon industry"
> ...



Sorry if I came across as insulting, I just really hate Filthy Frank and American cartoons. We aren't going to convince each other one is obviously better than one or the other. Just be more specific when you say anime is bad, to say shows like Clanaad, Code Geass, Angel Beats, Etc are bad when they make thousands of people cry over them is insulting 




mysonicplush said:


> I just think anime is too pretty. Everyone is so cute/beautiful that they look more like over-glorified aliens than human beings. Western animation takes the ugliness that is reality and stylizes it well (ex. Fairly Odd Parents is still a really cute show even though the main character is a short buck-toothed kid in pink clothing)
> 
> And in anime, it seems like the only ugly people are people the audience isn't supposed to like, or the bad guy



That's true for any show. Naturally the audience wants to root for the handsome hero type. Sort of a sad truth.



LambdaDelta said:


> I like how this has basically dissolved into arguing with screencaps
> 
> to which all i have to say is that now both sides are dumb, because that is the worst most laziest way to make an argument about anything



I'm trying to debate, not argue. It'd make sense to put examples of graphic quality wouldn't it? 

Every god damn thread on TBT is just people posting their opinions, there's no actual conversation, why not have an interesting thread for once?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Wait, so now this is a competition to see which one is uglier? What XD
> 
> Go ahead! I like seeing this kind of stuff








Oh Toei Animation..you guys are great.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 11, 2015)

I like anime and western animation. Both have good points. Both are appealing and unappealing in different ways. Both have people who love them regardless of all those things

Art is art

It is subjective and meant for this kind of debate. It's good that people argue passionately about this kind of thing


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 11, 2015)

I love it, but I never seem to like the ones that other people like. 

For example, I like the style of animation in K-On or Princess Tutu. But most anime fans find those too cutesy, I think, or they just don't think those are cool. I like some of the more realistic looking ones too, like Nana or Kimi Ni Todoke...but again, those aren't cool ones.

Basically, I love anime, but I'm not crazy about anime fans...they tend to be really judgey and make you feel like if you don't like the "right" ones, you're not cool enough to talk about anime.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 11, 2015)

Usagi what did they do to you D8


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

Horus said:


> I'm trying to debate, not argue. It'd make sense to put examples of graphic quality wouldn't it?



Not really, no. Because that just leads into people cherry-picking specific things to tilt in their favor, as opposed to looking at the whole of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> For example, I like the style of animation in K-On



But KyoAni ruined anime!!!!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Usagi what did they do to you D8


A lot of things really






Episode 3 is such a glorious hilarious masterpiece.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Episode 3 is such a glorious hilarious masterpiece.



Have you actually watched/been watching Crystal?

I'm sorry.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 11, 2015)

GaH that's awful!! The giant foreheads of doom

This reminds me of the first few episodes of Dramatical Murder. Apparently they were so bad, the animators completely redid them


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Have you actually watched/been watching Crystal?
> 
> I'm sorry.


Yeah, I've been watching it since it premiered during the Summer.

It's bad, but I can at least laugh at it with the whole animation thing.


----------



## Horus (Apr 11, 2015)

Tao said:


> It's not a competition, I was just showing how easily you can use bias to make something look bad, just like you were doing. Besides, the Metalocalypse picture still looks way more awesome than what you posted in my opinion.
> 
> 
> And yes, I do want to use Metalocalypse as an example. Or do you have an issue with me liking a certain show?
> ...



Then your opinion is biased and honestly wrong. In terms of quality, the gif I posted, from an anime I haven't even watched, is better. And more realistic which is why I posted it in the first place.

I never said whether I like Metalocalypse or not. I asked if you really want to use that as an example considering it's an M rated show and it'd be like me bringing up something like Queen's Blade, an entirely ecchi show.

Lastly, I'm not using a Strawman argument,*you just don't understand* my argument.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> Not really, no. Because that just leads into people cherry-picking specific things to tilt in their favor, as opposed to looking at the whole of it.



Skyhook's reason for calling anime bad was whether or not the animation was realistic or not. So yeah, that's what I used in response. Read the argument if you're going to complain about it.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 11, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> But KyoAni ruined anime!!!!



Oh actually, thanks, I know that's not what you meant, but it made me realize it was a good way to find other animes I might like. I didn't even think of checking to see what else they made. I loved Tamako Market also. XD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

Horus said:


> Skyhook's reason for calling anime bad was whether or not the animation was realistic or not. So yeah, that's what I used in response. Read the argument if you're going to complain about it.



I did read it, and I still say its piss-poor.


----------



## Horus (Apr 11, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I did read it, and I still say its piss-poor.



Ok. Well when arguing quality of the artwork, screencaps of said art are the best way to do it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

Horus said:


> Ok. Well when arguing quality of the artwork, screencaps of said art are the best way to do it.



If you're arguing specific scenes, sure.

But production as a whole? looool, no



Regardless though, its still cherry-picking to suit your needs.


----------



## Horus (Apr 11, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> If you're arguing specific scenes, sure.
> 
> But production as a whole? looool, no
> 
> ...



Well ok. lol. I wasn't the one who picked the graphic argument


----------



## Tao (Apr 11, 2015)

Horus said:


> Then your opinion is biased and honestly wrong. In terms of quality, the gif I posted, from an anime I haven't even watched, is better. And more realistic which is why I posted it in the first place.
> 
> I never said whether I like Metalocalypse or not. I asked if you really want to use that as an example considering it's an M rated show and it'd be like me bringing up something like Queen's Blade, an entirely ecchi show.




My opinion can't be 'wrong', that isn't how opinions work. I guess that statement alone shows me what kind of person I'm 'debating' with if you're trying to call my opinion factually wrong and honestly, I'm stopping after this reply since I don't see the point in doing so with that type of reply. It feels like I'm on the youtube comment threads.


It also shouldn't matter whether or not it's M rated or not. Again, it was the image I was referencing, *nothing* else is important to that. If the image itself was M rated for some reason then yea, maybe it wouldn't have been the best considering the website but that's literally the only reason it would make a difference. It sounds more like you're a bit disappointed since somebody came up with an artistically good looking image from Western animation when you were expecting Dexter's Lab to be the pinnacle.


The point still stands, despite your obvious bias, neither is better than the other. There's bad examples and good examples of both. Opinions are fine, stating them as facts and backing them up with selectively chosen evidence is not.


----------



## Geoni (Apr 11, 2015)

the things yall argue about smh


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

LyraVale said:


> Oh actually, thanks, I know that's not what you meant, but it made me realize it was a good way to find other animes I might like. I didn't even think of checking to see what else they made. I loved Tamako Market also. XD



Speaking seriously, yeah. KyoAni is pretty great.

They aren't without their faults (Chu2Ren as probably the biggest one), but I think one big thing that helps them is that they're among the only studios (and the only mainly TV production studio I can think of) that chooses what they want to animate vs being contracted. Which leads to a lot more care being put into their work usually. In addition to them generally being good about scheduling, so that they don't need to outsource as much or anything. Plus they are just super great at conveying emotional subtleties and have among the most consistently gorgeous animation on a show-by-show basis.

The only other studio I bother paying attention to now as a studio, and may generally try out stuff blind from, is SHAFT. But in that case its not me liking SHAFT as a studio, but rather me liking Akiyuki Shinbo as a director.


----------



## Horus (Apr 11, 2015)

Tao said:


> My opinion can't be 'wrong', that isn't how opinions work. I guess that statement alone shows me what kind of person I'm 'debating' with if you're trying to call my opinion factually wrong and honestly, I'm stopping after this reply since I don't see the point in doing so with that type of reply. It feels like I'm on the youtube comment threads.
> 
> 
> It also shouldn't matter whether or not it's M rated or not. Again, it was the image I was referencing, *nothing* else is important to that. If the image itself was M rated for some reason then yea, maybe it wouldn't have been the best considering the website but that's literally the only reason it would make a difference. It sounds more like you're a bit disappointed since somebody came up with an artistically good looking image from Western animation when you were expecting Dexter's Lab to be the pinnacle.
> ...



Oh my god are you salty. In terms of graphical standpoint; the gif I posted was better. Go ask a Photoshop teacher if that's what you want and if you like your picture of clouds, that's fine, so be it, think that way, I really don't care. 

I was only warning you about using Metalocalypse as an example. That's it.

To recap:



> My opinion can't be 'wrong', that isn't how opinions work.



Ok you can like it better than my gif if you want.



> It sounds more like you're a bit disappointed since somebody came up with an artistically good looking image from Western animation when you were expecting Dexter's Lab to be the pinnacle.



It's fine but the gif I posted was better, it probably cost 10x as much to develop the artwork in the gif I used than that of Metalocalypse. Do you understand?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Dad said:


> the things yall argue about smh



Your avatar perfectly fits with that comment.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

Horus said:


> Do you understand?



>not posting:





for shame


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 12, 2015)

I love anime personally -end of story-


----------



## TarzanGirl (Apr 12, 2015)

I have no opinion. I have never seen any.


----------



## Blue99i (Apr 12, 2015)

Eh, anime can sometimes be very, very good, other times, very, very bad. But it seem?s like there?s more of the second one...


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 12, 2015)

ITS GOOD


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 12, 2015)

Depends on the anime.


----------



## MayorCat (May 9, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> I like anime and western animation. Both have good points. Both are appealing and unappealing in different ways. Both have people who love them regardless of all those things
> 
> Art is art
> 
> It is subjective and meant for this kind of debate. It's good that people argue passionately about this kind of thing



Yes that's why I started this. I want to see how this will turn out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chiisanacx said:


> ITS GOOD



That's your opinion. I love anime but other don't.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blue99i said:


> Eh, anime can sometimes be very, very good, other times, very, very bad. But it seem?s like there?s more of the second one...



Agree


----------



## Ramza (May 9, 2015)

Anime was a mistake


----------



## spCrossing (May 9, 2015)

Oh god, I thought this thread died a horrible death.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 9, 2015)

Why... Why would you bring this thread back?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (May 11, 2015)

what the hell is anime


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

it depends on the anime​
- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> Oh god, I thought this thread died a horrible death.



it's now a zombie​


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

To be honest I don't like it if their is a manga beforehand, but if it is a new series then that's fine 
But dubbed oh my god dont get me started


----------



## tumut (May 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> To be honest I don't like it if their is a manga beforehand, but if it is a new series then that's fine
> But dubbed oh my god dont get me started


dubbed is the best.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 11, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> dubbed is the best.



I agree! I can't stand subtitles.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But otherwise I don't really mind Anime, it's just another cartoon to me so it really depends on the show. I get put off some shows when people obsess over them though.


----------



## Lauren (May 11, 2015)

i love watching anime  i enjoy the difference to brit animation  i'll watch sub if i have to but i prefer dubbed as i have a terrible attention span


----------



## MayorBambie (May 11, 2015)

I looooooove anime <3 I don't like the dubbed, as most of the time they're awful and I just prefer the Japanese voice actors, since they sound more expressive.


----------



## Ashtot (May 11, 2015)

It can be good or bad depending on the show.


----------



## Locket (May 11, 2015)

Wheres the 'it depends' option? It really depends for me.


----------



## Steelfang (May 11, 2015)

That's like asking if videogames are good or bad. There's a lot of variety, so unless you know for certain that you hate or love absolutely everything, it's hard to give a blanket answer.

That said, I haven't liked most of the anime I've given a try.


----------



## spCrossing (May 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> it's now a zombie​


WELP, better kill it before it spreads.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ashtot said:


> It can be good or bad depending on the show.



I still love this video after so many years.


----------



## Llust (May 11, 2015)

I've honestly been watching anime since I was around 6 or 7 y/o, but not as often as I do these days. The fact that it's a part of my early childhood is most likely the reason why it's my addiction now, and I wasn't even into anime when I first started watching it. I actually mistook my first anime as some regular cartoon haha (Lucky Star). My brother introduced me to more ecchi and "gory" animes later on..which at a young age, you can probably guess the affects it had on me. Yeah, I became perverted / dirty minded before I even started middle school. Uguu..my point is, I think anime is like the best thing out there considering I've been watching it for so long. I don't know if this is just me, but I can't just forget about something that I was even lightly obsessed with during early ages. When people criticize anime as just being some cartoon for kids, some people would be offended and I don't get that. Those people have their opinions because they have interests outside of anime/gaming, which isn't my problem so I don't understand why people would be offended


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

It's cool


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 11, 2015)

I think it's alright. I don't like how obsessed people are with it, sometimes. Some people tend to take it waaayyy overboard. Like, chill...it's just a show. It *is* just a show. I like the different art styles between anime and animated shows. It's all so diverse, and I love it.


----------



## Liseli (May 11, 2015)

Honestly, I find anime rather entertaining to watch. Especially when it has a really good plot. I don't get the big deal of if anime is good or bad. It really varies on the series.


----------



## Punchies (May 14, 2015)

Anime's good. Just don't get too hooked up to it


----------



## Rizies (May 14, 2015)

Depends on the series and the plot line.  I personally find myself not a die hard fan, I watched like one anime series weekly when it was on TV, years ago.  Other than that, I find it just another style of an animated cartoon.  Some are easier to get into than others.

However, I am not going to lie, after reading this thread I just bought the first season/volume of my favourite anime series for some nostalgia kicks.


----------



## Prabha (May 14, 2015)

since Tokyo ghoul is an anime, I like it

JFK I LOVE KANEKI ASHDJKFKALLALSL
kicks fangirl butt out of this thread


----------



## Ashuro (May 15, 2015)

It simply depends of what anime you're watching.


----------



## ch20youk (May 16, 2015)

anime is trash... i love it


----------



## RayOfHope (May 16, 2015)

...


----------



## puppy (May 16, 2015)

i like how anime touches on concepts and ideas that it seems like not a lot of other media does.


----------



## Gunnaka (May 16, 2015)

I go through phases, sometimes I really enjoy it, sometimes I just don't feel interested. I never really outright dislike it though.


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

I love anime! I could watch it every living breathing second of my life if I didn't have anything of actual importance to do. My favorite of all time is Sword Art Online, but I love so many others I can't really list them all.


----------



## Flowergender (May 17, 2015)

TBH it's really generic to say all anime is "awesome" "good" or "bad". I've seen great ones, lame ones and meh ones.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 17, 2015)

I really only watch animes I know would interest me. That's why most of my stuff on my list I rate positively because I've enjoyed most of it.


----------

